# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Gedichten

## Raimun

Ik wil alleen zijn met de zee .
Ik wil alleen zijn met het strand.

Ik wil mezelf wat laten varen..
niet mijn lijf en mijn verstand.
Ik wil gewoon 'n beetje dromen..
rond de dingen die ik voel .

En de zee , ik weet het zeker..
dat ze weet wat ik bedoel .

Ik wil alleen zijn met de golven.
Ik wil alleen zijn met de lucht.
Ik wil luisteren naar mijn adem.
Ik wil luisteren naar mijn zucht.

Ik wil luisteren naar mijn zwijgen,
daarna zal ik verder gaan .

En de zee , ik weet het zeker
zal mijn zwijgen wel verstaan ........

Toon Hermans .

----------


## jolanda27

Mooi Raimun. Toon Hermans heeft veel mooie gedichten.

----------


## jolanda27

Soms overdenk ik in mijn bed, wat het leven eigenlijk is,
over geluk, pijn en verdriet en alles wat ik mis.
Maar je ervaring maakt je sterk, en je toekomst wordt bepaald,
door wat je vandaag beleeft, en uit je leven haalt.

Denk goed na over wat je wilt, en bepaal je nieuwe doelen,
als je verleden kunt vergeten, dan kun je echt weer voelen.
Wees oprecht en eerlijk voor jezelf, en in het algemeen,
verplaats je in gevoelens van mensen om je heen.

Leer je grenzen te bewaken, en durf anders te zijn,
je aan principes houden, geen water bij de wijn.
Je werkelijke kracht, om gelukkig te kunnen leven,
is niet bang of boos te blijven, maar berusten of vergeven.

Leer als je geluk wilt vinden, al heb je nog zo'n pijn, 
alsof je nooit gekwetst bent, weer verliefd te kunnen zijn.
Al heb je nu veel zorgen, hou de toekomst in je hoofd,
en zie dat alles mogelijk is, als je er maar in gelooft.

Hein Pragt

----------


## Raimun

De golven van het verstand
eisen zo veel van de Stilte.

Maar Zij praat niet mee
geeft geen antwoorden noch argumenteert.
Zij is de verborgen auteur van elke gedachte
elk gevoel
elk moment.

Stilte.

Ze spreekt maar één woord.
En dat woord is dit bestaan zelf.
Geen naam die je haar geeft
kan Haar raken
kan Haar vatten.
Geen begrip
kan Haar omarmen.

Het verstand dringt zich op aan de Stilte
en eist om binnen gelaten te worden.

Maar geen brein kan binnentreden in
Haar stralende duisternis
Haar pure en lachende
niets-heid.

Het verstand hult zich
in heilige vragen.

Maar de Stilte blijft
onbeweeglijk door haar gedoe.
Het enige wat zij vraagt is niets.
.
Niets.
.
Maar jij bent niet bereid om Haar dat te geven
omdat dat het laatste geldstuk is
in je broekzak.

En je geeft haar liever jouw eisen
dan je gewijde en lege handen.


Adyashanti 

text uit : "" Listen With Your heart ""

----------

